# Why is it rude to burp?



## Fowler

When it's a natural body function.

Why must I say excuse me?

Why does it offend people?


----------



## elkhound

cause miss manners says so......lol


----------



## Fowler

Who's miss manners? I'm changing the rules.


----------



## elkhound

Fowler said:


> Who's miss manners? I'm changing the rules.


you rule changers......what are we going to do with ya.


----------



## elkhound

Judith Martin | Ask.com Encyclopedia


----------



## elkhound

hey i am with ya on the rules....lets burn'em and run naked in our barn boots.....with scissors too.

later we can put our eyes out with bb guns.....lol


----------



## tambo

Because My daddy would pop me right in the mouth if we burped out loud!! You would remember not to do it again.


----------



## elkhound

tambo said:


> Because My daddy would pop me right in the mouth if we burped out loud!! You would remember not to do it again.


ouch !!


----------



## foxfiredidit

I can burp my ABC's, or at least partially, trying to get to J at present, a work in progress. But I don't burp at all with company around, as there is a stigma attached to burping. My eye doctor said I already contracted it.


----------



## GarlicGirl

It's also a natural body function to poo. However, I wouldn't do that in front of you either.


----------



## Fowler

GarlicGirl said:


> It's also a natural body function to poo. However, I wouldn't do that in front of you either.


How would I know you poo if your in the bathroom? And do you say excuse me when you poo?


----------



## Darren

It's all about normal body functions that someone decided shouldn't be exposed in public. In other countries not burping would be considered rude. I think muffling sneezes isn't good. I let them go into something handy. 

Laughing loudly is something else that can be considered rude. Try laughing at something in a movie that you catch but no one does when you have a deep belly laugh.


----------



## Fowler

People belch and fart, it's natural so why cant we just let it rip? Without saying excuse me? I can see saying excuse me if you know it's going to smell really bad and your just giving heads up to the possible death ray heading their way...LOL


----------



## L.A.

Well,,it's not in Texas,,,,but everywhere else it's kinda unattractive...

Still wondering about what men like in a woman????


----------



## Fowler

L.A. said:


> Well,,it's not in Texas,,,,but everywhere else it's kinda unattractive...
> 
> Still wondering about what men like in a woman????


You're still mad because I held your head under the covers arent ya?


----------



## Fowler

L.A. said:


> Well,,it's not in Texas,,,,but everywhere else it's kinda unattractive...
> 
> Still wondering about what men like in a woman????


Lets examine this, why is it unattractive? Because someone told you it was?


----------



## tambo

Fowler said:


> *People belch and fart, it's natural so why cant we just let it rip? Without saying excuse me?* I can see saying excuse me if you know it's going to smell really bad and your just giving heads up to the possible death ray heading their way...LOL


Why would you *not* want to?


----------



## wyld thang

you forgot queefing. I'm surprised at you Fowler!!! :sob:


----------



## Guest

*Why is it rude to burp?*

Cause mama said so.


----------



## Fowler

wyld thang said:


> you forgot queefing. I'm surprised at you Fowler!!! :sob:


That was my next subject after I got them all rialed up, queffing do you say excuse me?...LOL and what about queffing, farting and belching do you really need an apology or can we just laugh...LOL!!!


----------



## Fowler

What if sitting in my chair and the chair makes a fart sound, but it was really a queef, do I say excuse me then?

Yes we all got popped in the mouth and told to say excuse me, but if no one ever told you it was rude would it be rude?


----------



## elkhound

.....


----------



## shanzone2001

Fowler said:


> Who's miss manners? I'm changing the rules.


Miss Manners!!! hahaha
I have that book!!! My mom bought it for me and the first thing I looked up was if a woman chewing tobacco was bad manners!!!! Like I really had to ask!!!:icecream:

PS BURP!!!


----------



## elkhound

i have a cousin that burps as loud as a lion roars...you cant keep from laughing when she does it.oh and dont walk behind her in the store she farts every few steps.....lol


----------



## Farmer Willy

Same reason you don't go coverin a nostril and launch a snot rocket on the just waxed floor, it's a behavioral convention intended to keep folks civilized. I can think of several things that are 'natural', but if your timing is off it can get in a knock down fight or get you arrested, if not worse. 
Take peeing for instance. Even though the plumbing is going to carry it to the same septic tank, a classy guy will get out of the shower and use the toilet, whereas the rude guy will let it fly. Now, that same classy guy might write his name in a snow bank if there is nobody there to take offense, but he wouldn't do that in the snow bank next to the busy ski lift. It comes down to timing and local norms. 
In most cases, 'pull my finger' is still constitutes a valid tooting defense, but, just as in burping or peeing, timing is crucial. Generally, going up to mama or gramma and asking them to pull your finger is going to get you a box in the gob, as well it should.


----------



## elkhound

shanzone2001 said:


> Miss Manners!!! hahaha
> I have that book!!! My mom bought it for me and the first thing I looked up was if a woman chewing tobacco was bad manners!!!! Like I really had to ask!!!:icecream:
> 
> PS BURP!!!


when i was younger them old mtn women used to use that true snuff that looks like coco powder that you snort.


----------



## plowhand

Fowler said:


> When it's a natural body function.
> 
> Why must I say excuse me?
> 
> Why does it offend people?


Because a burp is a fart yanked up by the roots. Not only that but some folks burps are atomic, cause your eye to smart and you nose to burn. Much less the birds falling from the sky.

Used to be a dude at work that had great control, he'd wait till see saw someone going your way and beat em there,burp or break wind, and haul @@@
where you'd get the
nasty looks and he'd be peeking round the corner LHAO


----------



## plowhand

shanzone2001 said:


> Miss Manners!!! hahaha
> I have that book!!! My mom bought it for me and the first thing I looked up was if a woman chewing tobacco was bad manners!!!! Like I really had to ask!!!:icecream:
> 
> PS BURP!!!


Hey, Gramma was a lady, she carried a nice lacy hanky to wipe snuff juice out of the corner of her mouth. Let me tell you, Hell might hath no fury like a woman scorned but if she ran out of snuff you thought Hell done come to the house. If they were grading and tying tobacco she might just crumble up a likely looking leaf to get by.


----------



## tambo

A sign of a level headed woman is snuff juice running out of both sides of a woman's mouth. Haha


----------



## glazed

I simply cannot believe this one.

Really?

:cowboy:


----------



## Darren

Fowler said:


> What if sitting in my chair and the chair makes a fart sound, but it was really a queef, do I say excuse me then?
> 
> Yes we all got popped in the mouth and told to say excuse me, but if no one ever told you it was rude would it be rude?


LOL I never knew those had a name. :happy:


----------



## Oggie

There is a slight difference between a polite burb and one that sounds as though it is an extended attempt at echolocation.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Opening ones mouth to belch out loud allows for 'spittal' to float into the air. 
So many communicable diseases are spread by "coughing without covering / sneezing without covering"
I have to imagine that when you belch out loud that you are also producing germ spreading spittal. 
And it's loud and sounds gross......not to mention it could smell awful depending on what you had to eat.

Offend is such a strong word. Someone who belches out loud in public, I don't know that they offend me, but I think it's gross, and makes me wonder what they were thinking.

Belching out loud AND THEN saying 'excuse me' (unless it was a TOTAL slip) is equally gross. The 'excuse me' is just for show.

There are a handful of body functions that I do not share in public, simply because *I* think its gross when others do!!


----------



## Fowler

glazed said:


> I simply cannot believe this one.
> 
> Really?
> 
> :cowboy:


It happens when your bored and no one else post anything interesting...LOL


----------



## LoonyK

speaking of this, this is an impressive individual.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxzKOGVvrDI
[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxzKOGVvrDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed

Fowler said:


> It happens when your bored and no one else post anything interesting...LOL


Do you know I think you're awesome?


----------



## lazyBum

I seem to attract women that burp and fart. The second time I hung out with one girl. She walks in, sits on my lap, leans in like she's going to kiss me. Then she made a really strained face and ripped the longest loudest fart I've ever heard or felt. She laughed and laughed and laughed. Then she got embarrassed, she had laughed until she lost control of her bladder. Also on my lap.

I actually dated her for a while. She hated it when I gave her Dutch ovens with her own gas. Lol


----------



## Shygal

Fowler said:


> What if sitting in my chair and the chair makes a fart sound, but it was really a queef, do I say excuse me then?


Or what if its one of those that while sitting in a hard chair, comes up the front way instead of the back way? Those HURT


----------



## Terri in WV

Shy, I can't believe you're encouraging her!


----------



## sustainabilly

I can't believe FBB hasn't already said it, so I will. Why fart and waste it when you can burp and taste it?


----------



## Shygal

Terri in WV said:


> Shy, I can't believe you're encouraging her!


I know, I don't know what got into me :heh:


----------



## Fowler

Shygal said:


> Or what if its one of those that while sitting in a hard chair, comes up the front way instead of the back way? Those HURT


I agree, It's like a rolling sneak attack on yourself and you cant stop it....LOL!!! :heh:


----------



## Guest

When I was in the company of such events, I always had a much friendlier, personal name for them. I don't like the official name, and refuse to use it. I will call them the same thing I used to call them. "Baby, your (Insert favorite term here) is talking to me. Wonder what it wants?"


----------



## Fowler

It was blowing you a kiss....LOL!!!!


----------

